

The Zettabyte Era–Trends and Analysis - 001sky
http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/solutions/collateral/service-provider/visual-networking-index-vni/VNI_Hyperconnectivity_WP.pdf

======
001sky
This (apparently) is an oblique lobbying effort, at least in part.

see, the last para of eg:

[http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/06/10/us-internet-
consume...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/06/10/us-internet-consumers-
cisco-systems-idUKKBN0EL15E20140610)

